# 1998 Sydney-Hobart Race on CNN



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

Just wanted to mention the awe with which I viewed the sea states shown on Sunday night''s CNN special about the 1998 Sydney-Hobart Race. I cannot imagine being out in waves like that.

Anyone else see the special or care to comment?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello,
I taped it on my VCR.It was very extreme.I have never seen anything like this before,or heard of it.I am new to sailing and this show was an eye-opener as to what the sea is all about and what it can do.I felt bad for those involved.

JerryO


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

take a look at kimberlites sleigh ride to bermuda

http://kimberlite1.homestead.com


----------

